# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  The new mill creek om kit

## Luthier

After much contemplation, revisions, comments, suggestions and 31 years of builing experience, design revisions have been made and the new OM kit is ready to go!!! I really like the sound and design this has evolved into.
I will also be happy to entertain custom building one for anyone that is interested. I will entertain any and all requests as far as inlay and other embellishments. 
Don
http://www.donkawalek.com/

----------

